# Governor



## the professor (Sep 16, 2010)

I recently rebuilt the carb on my 1995 Kohler MV-20s. The engine is fine until I put it under a load (mower deck) and the. The speed drops and threatens to stall. 

I think it could be something to do with the governor. I've tried moving the spring to different holes but I haven't found the right combination that works. 

Ideas?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

you can see if it is working by watching the arm and linkage for the governor. Start it up and watch it when you rev the engine. It should "back" the carb down to keep it from reving too high. I would also check the throttle linkage. Maybe the governor is working too well in which case you would loosen the spring. Remember the job of the governor ts to slow the engine based on rpms when the engine slows, the governor allows the spring on the carb to open the carb and increase power. I would check that spring too.


----------



## the professor (Sep 16, 2010)

I've watched and it does move the throttle but it seems sort of sticky. The spring on the throttle looks pretty shot. Could that be the problem?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Yes that could very well be the problem.


----------



## the professor (Sep 16, 2010)

As it turns out, the issue was the governor arm was slipping on the pin. I tightened the arm to the pin and it is bearing a load without a drop in rpm.


----------

